# 66-68 24"  Spaceliner 46962



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 9, 2020)

Just picked this up.  Of course been painted silver  (silver paint is just as good as chrome or so everybody seemed to think back then) so I hope the chrome underneath the paint is good. Faded top of tank kind of bothers me.  Not sure how far I will go with detailing of it.  Will be cool sitting beside my 26" one.  Any body have a paint match for the tank and front fork bottoms? Will be interested to see what the inside of the tank looks like (horn and light). Original Allstate tires.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 9, 2020)

Ut oh schwinnbikebob!    Looks like a really decent survivor. I'm one that prefers a nice metallic Silver verses chrome on a frame.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 10, 2020)

Don't worry GT I don't wander off the Schwinn reservation that much but I do like these Spaceliner bikes.  Certainly not enough to become schwinnliner bike bob though.  Silver Mist is one of my favorites, a classy look but not a fan of using silver paint to cover what was originally chrome.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 19, 2020)

Got this one finished up. Stripped off the silver paint and detailed the rest.  I'm pretty happy how it came out.  Could not even find a pic of another 24" with the 7 tank so I'm assuming this is the last one on the planet!! lol.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 19, 2020)

Unbelievable!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jul 19, 2020)

What a transformation !!    Awesome job !!   That looks GREAT     Thanks for  the new pic's


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 19, 2020)

WOW! What did you come up with for the red paint?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 19, 2020)

Thanks!!    I like it!    Jpromo helped me with the paint match of Dupli-color Torreador Red and it matched his painted frame Spaceliner beautifully.  But maybe I put too many coats on as I thought it seemed too dark on mine. I went with Dupli-Color Inferno Red and was careful with the amount of coats. Used Duplicolor silver under.   Both of these colors blushed badly with too heavy of a coat.  Also humidity above 40% also could have caused it.


----------

